# Restaurer les icônes Leopard 10.5 par défaut



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

salut, 
comme j'en ai marre de ma custo bidon, je voudrais tout refaire au propre :love:. 

j'ai *iconrestore2.app*, qui ne fonctionne pas du tout sur ma version 10.5.5 - et je voulais savoir si y'avait moyen via un programme de restaurer toutes les icônes par défaut de Leopard.

sinon, je croyais qu'il y avait un pack contenant les icônes par défaut (je me demande si ce n'était pas sur deviantart) qui allait du dock aux dossiers, en passant par les app -- mais impossible de le retrouver... 


merci d'avance


----------



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon, comme j'avais pas de réponse et que j'en trouvais nulle part, j'ai su me débrouiller tout seul et je fais profiter un peu tout le monde : 

cf ICI &#8594; http://forums.macg.co/customisation/telecharger-les-icones-osx-leopard-10-5-par-defaut-235283.html


----------

